# never summer sl-r. first time on a reverse camber



## lambo4

I know there are a ton of reviews out there for the sl-r. The reason I'm writing this review is just to add some perspective. I've been snowboarding over 8 years, and have only owned/riden 2 boards - both camber. My last deck was a salomon freeride board from 2003 - really great for charging down the mountain. I don't demo boards, and I haven't tried all the tech every year. I've just ridden your basic freeride camber board. So after years of riding one or two camber boards, this is my review of jumping ontop a reverse camber deck for the first time.

stuff to note - I usually race down the mountain and don't hit many jumps, but this year i'm looking to up my freestyle game - hitting natural jumps and I charge down the mountain, and hopefully get better at riding switch too. Along with all this, I still want to be able to bomb down the mountain on every run. After doing some research and reading reviews, I ordered a never summer sl-r from daddies board shop.

me: 5'11, 175.
board: 2010 ns sl-r 158
bindings: technine MFM
conditions: man-made snow, LOTS of ice (east coast in early december)
also, I waxed my the board before I took it out.


I get off the chairlift, strap in, and I'm ready to go. The first thing I notice is that the reverse camber is A LOT different from camber. I had a lot of trouble controlling the board just because it was so different from what I had been riding for the last 8+ years. The base was SUPER FAST, but I lacked the control to actually feel comfortable to go fast (I was riding blues, but looking back i should have started off on a green trail). With this, I made it down the mountain a little slower than I usually do, telling myself that it will take a few runs to adjust to the board. If I had demo'ed this board and only ridden it once, there would be little to no chance I would ever buy it. With that said, onto the second run. 

Second run - i fall when getting off the chairlift! LOL, i can't remember the last time i've fallen riding off the chairlift, but it happened yesterday. So I strap in and start the second run. I notice things are feeling a lot smoother that that first run. I'm able to control the board a lot better. The base of the board is SO fast that I just wasn't ready for it so I kept having to stop. THEN about half way down the mountain something clicked - all the sudden the board just felt right and I was CHARGING down the mountain. I was riding ice/manmade snow/crud and I felt in great control and I was going as fast, if not faster than my old freeride board. The last half of the second run was really great.

The rest of the night (5-6 more runs) was basically just trying to get a good feel for this board. Some things I noticed - I was literally carving on ice. Where I felt my last board might have slipped out under me on the nice, the sl-r really grabbed hold and rode well on the ice. On the runs where I felt i was riding the board's sweet spot, I noticed it really pops you in and out of the turns which was a lot of fun.

Yesterdays run was really about trying to get a good feel for this board. Rides much much different from my freeride camber board, but in the end I was able to charge the mountain faster that I have before (again the base of the sl-r was reallllllly fast). When I get a bit more comfortable on it I will start experimenting more with it in terms of trying jumps and switch. I also might try adjusting the bindings and my stance a little bit. 

When upgrading my 6 year old camber board, I was looking for something that felt a little more free-er and fun, but i still wanted to be able to go fast. So far my first impressions make me think I picked the right board. So I'm happy with my purchase and I can't wait to get back on the slope with this deck! :thumbsup:


12/16 update:
for those that aren't reading this whole thread- I just wanted to give a quick update. I adjusted my bindings to be a little more set back (when measuring- before I had equal nose and tail, now I have slightly larger nose). The difference is great. The board finally clicked for me and I am charging down the mountain with more speed and stability I could ask for. The RC really keeps me from catching an edge and I am able to play around with grounds tricks a lot more than my camber board. I don't see myself going back to camber. Big thumbs up!


----------



## Guest

lambo4 said:


> I know there are a ton of reviews out there for the sl-r. The reason I'm writing this review is just to add some perspective. I've been snowboarding over 8 years, and have only owned/riden 2 boards - both camber. My last deck was a salomon freeride board from 2003 - really great for charging down the mountain. I don't demo boards, and I haven't tried all the tech every year. I've just ridden your basic freeride camber board. So after years of riding one or two camber boards, this is my review of jumping ontop a reverse camber deck for the first time.
> 
> stuff to note - I usually race down the mountain and don't hit many jumps, but this year i'm looking to up my freestyle game - hitting natural jumps and I charge down the mountain, and hopefully get better at riding switch too. Along with all this, I still want to be able to bomb down the mountain on every run. After doing some research and reading reviews, I ordered a never summer sl-r from daddies board shop.
> 
> me: 5'11, 175.
> board: ns sl-r 158
> bindings: technine MFM
> conditions: man-made snow, LOTS of ice (east coast in early december)
> also, I waxed my the board before I took it out.
> 
> 
> I get off the chairlift, strap in, and I'm ready to go. The first thing I notice is that the reverse camber is A LOT different from camber. I had a lot of trouble controlling the board just because it was so different from what I had been riding for the last 8+ years. The base was SUPER FAST, but I lacked the control to actually feel comfortable to go fast (I was riding blues, but looking back i should have started off on a green trail). With this, I made it down the mountain a little slower than I usually do, telling myself that it will take a few runs to adjust to the board. If I had demo'ed this board and only ridden it once, there would be little to no chance I would ever buy it. With that said, onto the second run.
> 
> Second run - i fall when getting off the chairlift! LOL, i can't remember the last time i've fallen riding off the chairlift, but it happened yesterday. So I strap in and start the second run. I notice things are feeling a lot smoother that that first run. I'm able to control the board a lot better. The base of the board is SO fast that I just wasn't ready for it so I kept having to stop. THEN about half way down the mountain something clicked - all the sudden the board just felt right and I was CHARGING down the mountain. I was riding ice/manmade snow/crud and I felt in great control and I was going as fast, if not faster than my old freeride board. The last half of the second run was really great.
> 
> The rest of the night (5-6 more runs) was basically just trying to get a good feel for this board. Some things I noticed - I was literally carving on ice. Where I felt my last board might have slipped out under me on the nice, the sl-r really grabbed hold and rode well on the ice. On the runs where I felt i was riding the board's sweet spot, I noticed it really pops you in and out of the turns which was a lot of fun.
> 
> Yesterdays run was really about trying to get a good feel for this board. Rides much much different from my freeride camber board, but in the end I was able to charge the mountain faster that I have before (again the base of the sl-r was reallllllly fast). When I get a bit more comfortable on it I will start experimenting more with it in terms of trying jumps and switch. I also might try adjusting the bindings and my stance a little bit.
> 
> When upgrading my 6 year old camber board, I was looking for something that felt a little more free-er and fun, but i still wanted to be able to go fast. So far my first impressions make me think I picked the right board. So I'm happy with my purchase and I can't wait to get back on the slope with this deck! :thumbsup:


Happy for you man! Had me worried at first. I just bought a Premier F-1 and haven't been able to get up to the mountain yet. Never have ridden an R.C. board either...


----------



## Guest

nice! I got 12 days left till I get to try my 161 sl-r out, Reading your review has me that much more amped to go ride....


----------



## Glade Ripper

I'll be trying out my sl-r and evo-r tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You steer under your foot not out at the nose/tail contact points.


----------



## AdamBQ

I just did the switch over to the Legacy myself...
Personally I did not have nearly has much adjustment time. That might be because I only started riding last year. By my first run down I had it pretty dialed in.

Personally I love carving and charging on this board. I can go confortably way faster on this board than I could last year. Additionally I find making the switch from edge to edge just super easy. On super steed stuff, where last year I would feel hesitant to link that turn, I really don't have that anymore. I know that with this board, if I want it to turn, it'll turn right away.

I also agree with BA, where you can pretty much stteer under your feet, which really helps me do a lot of hard carving going edge to edge.

Love it!


----------



## coffeenirvana

Thank you for the review lambo4. I like your point about probably not giving the board another chance had you only demo'ed it once. I believe too many times people (at least ones that I ride with) get way too hung up on the "Good Wood Test" or something they are told by someone who rode a board once and hated it.

I bought the NS Legacy-R last year and had a very similiar experience as you did. First hour or so I thought I just wasted $400!! Several hours later, in love with the board and the technology (may not be for everyone, but it is for me).


----------



## Jay29

Sick Sense said:


> Happy for you man! Had me worried at first. I just bought a Premier F-1 and haven't been able to get up to the mountain yet. Never have ridden an R.C. board either...


X2 :laugh: I'll trying my EVOR next week.

Good review.


----------



## lambo4

BurtonAvenger said:


> You steer under your foot not out at the nose/tail contact points.


i'll agree to that 100% - that was pretty much the adjusting period for me. it rides really awesome once you get that down (most probably will pick it up quicker than i did). i was way guilty of steering with my tail with my freeride board.

The main thing I was worried about was going fast and staying in control, after adjusting to the board i had no problems and felt i was moving faster than my old board. and i'll agree its more fun riding than my camber board. overall i'm very happy to have gotten this board, and I feel i'll progress much more this year than if I stuck with my old freeride board.


----------



## arsenic0

Yup my 2008/09 SL-R is a damn fast board...its really pushed my speed...i had(and still do sometimes) those moments where you feel like your going way too fast


----------



## RaID

Thanks for the review

A couple of questions/comments reagrding the review 

How was the board different in regards the way you had to ride it?
What adjustements did you have to make you your riding style?
How was the control of the board different?



> I had a lot of trouble controlling the board just because it was so different


Why? Couldnt get an edge? Not having your body weight in the right position?



> I notice things are feeling a lot smoother that that first run. I'm able to control the board a lot better


How did you adjust your riding to gain more control? 


Looking forward to trying my SL-R out when I hit the mountains


----------



## picturethis

how do you start a thread/


----------



## Daddies

lambo4 said:


> After doing some research and reading reviews, I ordered a never summer sl-r from daddies board shop.


Thanks for the plug!  To all of you considering a Never Summer this season, please do not delay. The factory is sold out and sizes, especially in the SL-R, are running low. Happy riding everyone and hope for more snow. We have 14 degrees in Portland with straight ice so we need some moisture. Thanks, *Sarah* at *Daddies Board Shop*


----------



## Penguin

Thanks for the review, I would like to try out some kind of Reverse Camber board sometime this season to compare to TBT.


----------



## Toecutter

I've noticed how fast my SL-R is too. Is it due to the wax or to the design?


----------



## lambo4

RaID said:


> Thanks for the review
> 
> A couple of questions/comments reagrding the review
> 
> How was the board different in regards the way you had to ride it?
> What adjustements did you have to make you your riding style?
> How was the control of the board different?
> 
> 
> Why? Couldnt get an edge? Not having your body weight in the right position?
> 
> 
> How did you adjust your riding to gain more control?
> 
> 
> Looking forward to trying my SL-R out when I hit the mountains


Hmm, the best way I can describe it is what BA said, you have to steer under your feet and not the tail. The way I was riding before I was using the tail of the board as a rudder almost (which is bad form I'm guessing). On my better runs I was steering under my feet and it carved great.


----------



## Guest

lambo4 said:


> Hmm, the best way I can describe it is what BA said, you have to steer under your feet and not the tail. The way I was riding before I was using the tail of the board as a rudder almost (which is bad form I'm guessing). On my better runs I was steering under my feet and it carved great.


not sure about 'proper' form but as far as steering i know sometimes on groomers I use my front foot to press the board edge towards my turn, in other words twist the front of the board towards the side i am turing towards, then the boards feels like it's twisting between my feet and then the back of the board follows. is that what you mean by steer between your feet? I'll find out soon enough, but just curious.


----------



## RaID

lambo4 said:


> Hmm, the best way I can describe it is what BA said, you have to steer under your feet and not the tail. The way I was riding before I was using the tail of the board as a rudder almost (which is bad form I'm guessing). On my better runs I was steering under my feet and it carved great.


Thanks for that, sounds like it's the board for me, ie it responds more to carving rather than sliding around yet still being playful. 
Cant wait to try mine out


----------



## AdamBQ

I agree with the other posters. Last year I was using my tail as a rudder for sure.
Unless I am speed checking, I dont use my back tail. I feel way more confident just charging on this board.
I completely agree with BA. . . Basically I feel that I can just jam my toes down into the snow (this doesn't actually happen, but that's the feeling) and the board holds right under there. Same feeling with the heels. From there the transition between the two is seemless, and that's why I feel so much more comfortable going SOOOOOO much faster than I did last year on my old board.

Following the above idea, as I push my toe edge into the ground, and the board digs in the board flexs really easily to match my crave line, and then when I come out of the carve transitioning into the next one, the board seems to slingshot out of the first turn into the second. I am sure all boards do this to a degree, but, damn I just feel it happens so easily on this board.


----------



## Guest

Do all the SL-R's for 09/10 have the neon green base?


----------



## kingkoajmr

Augie09 said:


> Do all the SL-R's for 09/10 have the neon green base?


I think the 158 comes in a green and black base. All other sizes are the green base. At least that's what I've gathered.


----------



## Guest

kingkoajmr said:


> I think the 158 comes in a green and black base. All other sizes are the green base. At least that's what I've gathered.


I can't find a single pick online of the green and black base, just the green one. did see where the N or S on the base can alternate between which is white and which is black.


----------



## kingkoajmr

Augie09 said:


> I can't find a single pick online of the green and black base, just the green one. did see where the N or S on the base can alternate between which is white and which is black.


There is a green base and a black base. Not a green and black. Tactics has a pic of both bases. I actually like the black base better, but i only had one option on my 161.


----------



## Guest

kingkoajmr said:


> There is a green base and a black base. Not a green and black. Tactics has a pic of both bases. I actually like the black base better, but i only had one option on my 161.


thanks bro!


----------



## lambo4

a funny thing about the green base, in the lift line I had someone ask my if there were lights on the bottom of my board, lol. it almost does look that way though, the white snow reflects that neon green really well. it's a cool effect.


----------



## arsenic0

Yup i get that all the time as well Lambo...


----------



## jimster716

If NS is sold out, I sure am glad I got my SL-R when I did.

I got the green base and it does look like it glows on the snow.


----------



## Guest

Man this made me wish they had the board in wide... O well haha I get to ride my new revolver-r in 2 weeks


----------



## Zee

Babyspice7 said:


> Man this made me wish they had the board in wide... O well haha I get to ride my new revolver-r in 2 weeks


Legacy-R is the wide version of the SL-R


----------



## MunkySpunk

Zee said:


> Legacy-R is the wide version of the SL-R


+1

I just let the Legacy-R out of its pen last night for the first time. I'm an R.C. convert. Had it down in about half a run, and it just kept getting better after that. The Arbor Roundhouse was the lightest and most agile wide board I had ever used. Until I tried the Legacy. Faaaaast base. Keep it waxed and it'll love you back.


----------



## boymonkey

just wondering if you rode your board with your bindings centered or slightly set back. I'm wondering if the feel of the board will change a lot if I ride it setback like its supposed to be.
I rode my '10 slr for the first time last friday with my bindings centered and Im curious if the ride will change if I ride it setback as the way it was intended to be ridden. I'll try it setback when I ride again this weekend but I was just curious if you rode it centered or setback and if you felt a difference riding it.


----------



## lambo4

boymonkey said:


> just wondering if you rode your board with your bindings centered or slightly set back. I'm wondering if the feel of the board will change a lot if I ride it setback like its supposed to be.
> I rode my '10 slr for the first time last friday with my bindings centered and Im curious if the ride will change if I ride it setback as the way it was intended to be ridden. I'll try it setback when I ride again this weekend but I was just curious if you rode it centered or setback and if you felt a difference riding it.


I had it all centered up my first night out. After I waxed it this weekend I re-set the bindings and set them back a little. I had planned to be out Sunday to try it out again, but it rained all night. I plan to be out again tomorrow for some night riding, i'll let you know how it feels with the new settings. Can't wait to take this board out again!


----------



## arsenic0

Just FYI the SL-R already has a setback, so dont go too crazy...centered or one back for really deep pow i'd say..


----------



## Glade Ripper

centering the stance on the slr wont mess up how it rides?


----------



## lambo4

arsenic0 said:


> Just FYI the SL-R already has a setback, so dont go too crazy...centered or one back for really deep pow i'd say..



I took a measuring tape and made sure I had equal board length on the front and the tail - so that means I was riding with no setback right? For tomorrow I adjusted the bindings so I have a slightly larger nose and a shorter tail.


----------



## arsenic0

cubllsu8338 said:


> centering the stance on the slr wont mess up how it rides?


Sorry i didnt mean centering the stance as much as using the center binding holes...which will just give you the default setback the board already has.

On my 151 the rear most binding holes are 16.75 inches from the back, the front most binding hole is 17.75 inches from the front of the board.


----------



## lambo4

arsenic0 said:


> Sorry i didnt mean centering the stance as much as using the center binding holes...which will just give you the default setback the board already has.
> 
> On my 151 the rear most binding holes are 16.75 inches from the back, the front most binding hole is 17.75 inches from the front of the board.



gotcha. For some reason I thought centering the bindings meant measuring out the board to have equal front and tail (which was how I was riding my first time out). 
I'll try using the center binding holes this time and see how that feels.


----------



## boymonkey

yea I actually had my bindings set with no setback so it was centered on the board. I cant use the spacing on the binding holes because I ride a narrow stance and if i use the equal distance of the spacing its too wide for me to ride comfortably all day.. Im a short dude so I usually get a measuring tape and just mount the bindings to the distance that Im comfy with. 
I also set my bindings back and will see how it rides on sunday.


----------



## arsenic0

I know on my 151 i had both of my bindings set with the left binding plate hole being lined up with the 2nd set from the front on both front and rear...so i was using the 2nd and 4th holes and powder was killing me last time i was up..i could do it but i was getting much more tired than i usually would...i just chalked it up to being out of shape at the start of the season..after looking yesterday though i realized where i had put them which was way too far forward, especially considering the conditions.
Note to self: Dont drink and install bindings the night before...


----------



## Glade Ripper

arsenic0 said:


> Dont drink and install bindings the night before...


I put my bindings on the board like I was a goofy rider before going out for the first time this year for the same reason. Got to the mountain, grabbed my board, went to strap in and was like, "what the..." Needless to say I did not get first tracks because I was busy in the parking lot swapping my bindings. :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter

Just got home after 3 hours of riding 12" fresh POW at Bachelor. Goddam this board is great! Why is it so slippery? Other riders were stuck and walking while I just slipped right past them. How is that?!?! I'm really impressed at how well it handles too. Totally sold!

Correction: The Bachy website says 21" in past 24 hours. DEEP!


----------



## arsenic0

Dunno, the material they use for their base is pretty crazy fast...keep it waxed and it will keep on flying...


----------



## Triple8Sol

cubllsu8338 said:


> I put my bindings on the board like I was a goofy rider before going out for the first time this year for the same reason. Got to the mountain, grabbed my board, went to strap in and was like, "what the..." Needless to say I did not get first tracks because I was busy in the parking lot swapping my bindings. :laugh:


Lol...my buddy did that recently too. Did you order a new 155 SL-R?


----------



## lambo4

Got back from the mountain tonight, I gotta say I'm really loving the sl-r. I set the binding back (I had previously had them perfectly centered using a measuring tape. tonight I mounted them in the center binding holes, which is a little set back on the board and gives a slightly larger nose than tail. 

The board clicked with me almost instanty - didn't fall once tonight. I was blasting down the mountain, hitting kickers, really awesome time. I was really impressed with how stable the board is, I was going as fast as I could and felt great - totally in control. Heal to toe was also really easy on this board. I also felt really comfortable on the jumps and it was easy landing without worrying about catching an edge (I just hit small kickers). 

Overall I couldn't be happier with the sl-r and I don't see myself ever using my camber board again. I was a able to get all the speed and stability I want with the sl-r, and non of the worry about catching an edge when doing ground tricks or small kickers. Big thumbs up!!!!


----------



## david_z

what can I tell ya that you don't already know? Never Summer makes awesome snowboards.


----------



## Free_Rider

I can't wait to try out my SLR this weekend at Jay Peak. All these awesome reviews have gotten me excited to shred on this board. I just waxed it and swapped my bindings over onto it. 

Hopefully I can add positive reviews after this weekend.


----------



## boymonkey

lambo4 said:


> Got back from the mountain tonight, I gotta say I'm really loving the sl-r. I set the binding back (I had previously had them perfectly centered using a measuring tape. tonight I mounted them in the center binding holes, which is a little set back on the board and gives a slightly larger nose than tail.
> 
> The board clicked with me almost instanty - didn't fall once tonight. I was blasting down the mountain, hitting kickers, really awesome time. I was really impressed with how stable the board is, I was going as fast as I could and felt great - totally in control. Heal to toe was also really easy on this board. I also felt really comfortable on the jumps and it was easy landing without worrying about catching an edge (I just hit small kickers).
> 
> Overall I couldn't be happier with the sl-r and I don't see myself ever using my camber board again. I was a able to get all the speed and stability I want with the sl-r, and non of the worry about catching an edge when doing ground tricks or small kickers. Big thumbs up!!!!


What did you notice was different after you set the bindings back. Were you able to notice the rocker more underneath your feet? Did it feel less catchy? More or less pop on the tail?


----------



## arsenic0

lambo4 said:


> Got back from the mountain tonight, I gotta say I'm really loving the sl-r. I set the binding back (I had previously had them perfectly centered using a measuring tape. tonight I mounted them in the center binding holes, which is a little set back on the board and gives a slightly larger nose than tail.
> 
> The board clicked with me almost instanty - didn't fall once tonight. I was blasting down the mountain, hitting kickers, really awesome time. I was really impressed with how stable the board is, I was going as fast as I could and felt great - totally in control. Heal to toe was also really easy on this board. I also felt really comfortable on the jumps and it was easy landing without worrying about catching an edge (I just hit small kickers).
> 
> Overall I couldn't be happier with the sl-r and I don't see myself ever using my camber board again. I was a able to get all the speed and stability I want with the sl-r, and non of the worry about catching an edge when doing ground tricks or small kickers. Big thumbs up!!!!



Glad the changes helped you out lambo..

Looking forward to this Sunday is demo days here and trying a Premier F1-R...i wonder if Vman shows up to these things...


----------



## FLuiD

arsenic0 said:


> Glad the changes helped you out lambo..
> 
> Looking forward to this Sunday is demo days here and trying a Premier F1-R...i wonder if Vman shows up to these things...



Probably not..but if Gags shows up ask him to tell you a joke...hehe.


----------



## Glade Ripper

Triple8Sol said:


> Lol...my buddy did that recently too. Did you order a new 155 SL-R?


Yes I did. It should be here tomorrow assuming that it doesn't get delayed in shipping again


----------



## Triple8Sol

cubllsu8338 said:


> Yes I did. It should be here tomorrow assuming that it doesn't get delayed in shipping again


Awesome. I can't wait to get my new-to-me boards!


----------



## arsenic0

Tried the 157 Premier F1-R yesterday in the goddamn rain...and zero visibility fog at the top...i gotta say i really liked the board. It felt great and will likely be my next purchase, either late this year if they are still available(doubtful) or get next years model...

Was funny though there was a resort jockey talking crap about the graphics on NS boards and how they are phoned in. I just kept my mouth shut and didnt say anything along the lines of "Not everyone wants their board to look like a graffiti artist shit on it", which was what all the other companies Ski's nearby looked like he pointed at in comparison.


----------



## david_z

yah NS not much in the grafix department, but there's nothing wrong with keeping it simple. I like the minimalist stylings.


----------



## I need a name

Anyone know if the slr is so fast due to a certain base design or because of my wax? It seemed like myself and other people on the mountain that had SLR's were going MUCH faster than almost everyone else.


----------



## Free_Rider

Finally got to ride my 151 SLR this past weekend at Jay Peak. 

What can I say that hasn't been said about it? It simply is a badass board for what I need it to do. I'm happy with my purchase and look forward to shredding around the mountain on it.


----------



## Phenix_Rider

arsenic0 said:


> "Not everyone wants their board to look like a graffiti artist shit on it",


:laugh::thumbsup:
Definitely agree there. I DON'T want some 10 year old's drawing of somebody taking a shit or ripping the wings off a pigeon or piles of skulls on ANYTHING I own. I'm not some preteen out to impress his mind numb pals.


----------



## david_z

for the record, I'd be cool with an NS board featuring a pile of skulls, as long as the old-school polar bear was hoarding over them, jaws dripping blood.

Or, the old-school polar bear wielding two chainsaws, whilst chasing down a bunch of gapers.

Supposing they don't adopt either of these plans for their 2011 boards, I'm OK with the eagle emblem or variations thereof.


----------



## Zee

I don't really give a shit about graphics. 
Never summer buyers are generally more about substance over style, and with a board that has a 3 year warranty, you dont want graphics that go out of style.


----------



## david_z

Zee said:


> I don't really give a shit about graphics.
> Never summer buyers are generally more about substance over style, and with a board that has a 3 year warranty, you dont want graphics that go out of style.


Agreed. But still, the polar bears on my NS Legacy are bad as fuck.


----------

